
 Microsoft Fixes Feature.  - ajbatac
http://www.0x000000.com/?i=605
======
raganwald
For a moment, I thought "Microsoft Fixes Feature" was an Onion article
satarizing Microsoft's habit of rewriting everything with new features and
newer defects isntead of making their existing stuff work flawlessly.

As it turns out, I was very unpleasantly surprised by how vulnerable IE ahs
been until this recent fix. Ouch!

